# Could anybody ID these Sidi shoes?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I have these shoes lying around from my previous life, before I started using mountain bike shoes on the road bike. What model are they, probably some version of the Genius line? How do I know if they are regular or wide? Somehow I cannot find any email that references the order, and don't remember where I bought them. Thanks!


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Look like Genius 5

Look under shoe tongue, the size is listed, if it is wide (Mega), the size will be followed by the letter M. So, my Sidi Genius' are size 44M, for example, or 44 Mega.


------------


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I think those are Sidi Genius 4


----------



## Veloptuous (Oct 13, 2017)

Either way those are nice. I really like the look and function of Sidi shoes


----------



## JaxonHill52 (Nov 4, 2017)

Pretty sure they are Genius, not sure which specific set. Try a google image search.


----------

